#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  The reading maketh a full man

## Wondergirl

Hello friends,

"Reading maketh a full man-becon "there is truth in this great saying.The habit of reading is highly advantageous to anyone.

Every book's written by great person.so we can store our mind with great thoughts great thinkers of the world by reading their books.

So guys !which is your best reading book in your life how it challenges in your life?

Thank you

----------

